# Midnight Rider - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The Allman Brothers classic: a breakdown of both acoustic & electric guitar parts.......thanks for watching!

YouTube - Midnight Rider (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

